# How Much



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

How much would each mount cost?

Whitetail Buck (Shoulder)?

Euro Whitetail?

Mallard?

Pintail?

Canadian?

Snow or Blue?

Grouse?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That is about as broad of a question you could ask...Every taxidermist has different prices with quaility to match...Best get on the phone or check on line...I only do birds...Here's what I get... Ducks $250...Geese $350 SOB, Large Canada's $450, Grouse $200...Some guys charge less, some more...If quality is important to you...I would check around and look at examples of their work on line or at their studio...If your looking for a bargain or to get your birds mounted as cheaply as possible...There will be people that can help you out as well...Just remember you get what you pay for!


----------

